# Manxy's Sister Just Popped.



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

I really really don't like to touch them at this age so there could be a couple hiding away under there somewhere.... and here's the mum so people remember 








That image 24/06/11 today is 27/06/11 

The father is a Pink Eyed White (tail) I'm hoping for at least 1 Pink Eyed White but hopefully with the Rex gene, so a curly little white one


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

i'm soooo hoping that I get at least 2 pink eyed whites, with Rex fur


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the look of the full bellies.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

4 are PEW's yet to discover if the rex gene has been passed yet, but if they have my next step (when old enough) to breed a PEW Rex with a Manx in order to get a manx / rex PEW


----------

